# Shell Vacations and Vino Bello in Napa--fabulous



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2011)

Our son and his wife arrived at Vino Bello last night, and the two of them are in awe of the entire place.  

First, they had a studio and were upgraded to a 1 bedroom, so they now have a washer/dryer.  So much for the large # of suitcases they took with them.   I drove them to the airport and could not believe they would take four checked bags and two carryons, plus each had a backpack.  That's just nuts to me.  But they are going to San Francisco for their second week and felt sure it was necessary to bring both summer and winter clothes.  :rofl: I would use a laundromat, instead of taking two full weeks of clothes. I admit to packing two suitcases, one each, for most trips, even with a washer/dryer, but the # of suitcases is going to be difficult to manage, and it's going to take up a lot of space at Powell Place.  

Anyway, this place impressed our daughter-in-law, whose parents own only in the Marriott system, and that is her experience with most timeshares.  She says it's equal in quality and furnishings, and Marriott has no timeshares in Napa.  She took lots of pictures.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 25, 2011)

WOW! I had never heard of this place so I googled it. It is gorgeous --- I really think it looks well above Marriott Quality. What a great vacation for your kids. 

And now someplace else to add to my "must see" list. That will make Ian happy because he is tired of Hawaii and Walt Disney World.

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2011)

It's in the Shell system, and I have yet to see an RCI deposit of Vino Bello.  I believe they book it with owners and have no inventory for RCI, but it wasn't difficult to get this reservation at five months out.  

Shell is free on eBay with this year's usage included, zero closing costs, and even though it's more expensive in MF's, we have found great value in owning Shell.  Maybe when we have to actually pay fees, we will feel differently.:rofl:   

If you want more info, we can talk again.   I enjoyed our visit.


----------



## chellej (Jun 25, 2011)

Cindy

I happily agree with you and I have been paying maintenance fees since January.  Got it for very minimal cost ($200) and have had a couple of greatweekend trips to San Antonio and Have a 2 bedroom Oceanfront booked for Kauai beach villas for next May.

When we went to Kauai last year, we just stayed a couple of days at the beginning and a couple at the end so I booked a 1 bedroom and in each case we were upgraded to a 2 bedroom.

I also think it is a nice perk to have access to both weeks and points in RCI.

I gave up my Wyndham points and another timeshare to compensate for the shell.


I am really happy with it


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2011)

Chelle, thanks again for your tip to go ahead with the Shell.  I know we will be happy with it.  J and G are sure happy today, in their beautiful unit, right in the middle of wine country.  We aren't wine drinkers, but I am tempted to stay there now.  

I have to resist the temptation to "buy" more points.  They are free right now, but the fees are going to be a lot for 8,800 points.  I need to stop watching eBay.  One of the sellers asked me if I wanted to take more of his points, he has a lot of inventory, and I just laughed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2011)

By the way, I believe the Shell resellers are misquoting fees.  There are a lot of high point packages right now, and I suspect they are combining smaller ones to move them quickly.  I believe they are adding the RCI fee and initial cost of the first so many points (whatever it is), multiple times.  I saw one that is only 7.2K points or so, and they are saying the fees are in excess of $2K.  I don't think so.  It's Hawaii Club, so maybe they are that much more.  

I called Shell to ask what the fees were for this year for California Club (this is our club of choice for SF and Napa), and they had a difficult time finding the information for MF's, but finally I was told:

First 1,350 points: $320.63 + $151 for RCI account (mandatory fees)
All other points: .1641 each, so 8,800 is $1694.  Yes, not cheap, but it's two weeks of vacation in the Shell system, depending on where you go. 

I can get a studio at the Manhattan Club for 2,500 points in RCI Points OR weeks, so less than $500 in fees for it.  Not bad.   

I told Rick, the more we buy, the cheaper the fees.  He said that's not funny.  :rofl: I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 25, 2011)

I guess I am confused 

Notwithstanding the "mis quotes" the maintenance fees seem very high :ignore: 

As to timeshare availability in the Wine Country that I understand  I had a Marriott owner rent a week at Windsor  from me the week of the Napa Valley Marathon 

In your first post you mention Powell Place(I did a TUG last minute rental there of an exchange from SFX)  which I don't believe is a Shell Property that being said I have never seen anything in San Francisco show up in Interval International - I do occasionally see Worldmark and Wyndham Canterbury (a day here and there) on the WM site.

IS SFO that difficult to trade into to warrant a MF and mandatory RCI fee north of $ 1,000 ? Would SFX or renting be a possibility ?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2011)

1. Never did I say Powell Place is Shell.  It's an exchange from SFX.

2. Windsor is WorldMark, correct?  Are you saying there is a Marriott timeshare in Napa?  It would be an ideal locale for a Marriott timeshare.  Hotels are abundant.

3. Misquotes on fees on eBay, is that what you are talking about?  Yes, the fees are wrong on many eBay listings.

4. MF's are arbitrary, unless you know exactly what you get with the points attached to the MF's.  

5. Yes, SF is fairly hard to get, especially nightly stays, which is an advantage of Shell.  But as I said before, Powell Place is an exchange from SFX.  I see RCI has more inventory for Wyndham Canterbury, but a rare prime summer week shows up.  I have seen a few over the last year or so that I have watched. 

6. Hilton is expensive in fees, too, but Hilton is more expensive to buy.  TUGgers seem to love Hilton, but they shy away from Shell (as evidenced by the $0 cost to buy on eBay).  It would be a great complement to the Hilton.  Hilton has no SF, no Napa, no San Antonio, no AZ, no Kauai.


----------



## chellej (Jun 25, 2011)

Cindy

I have 6750 points and I pay ~1440 per year.... including the RCI fees.  I have a good breakdown of the fees from another tugger...the more points you own, the less each week will cost.   

My 2 bedroom oceanfront for 7 days cost me 6250 points.  I wanted to have enough to get the oceanfront if we wanted it.  We won't do that every year.  I do like that the upgrade owners when possible....it is a great perk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2011)

Your cost for that oceanfront unit are very similar to owning Shearwater, and Shearwater, my favorite resort, is not beach front.  I am quite happy with my Shell ownership.  Maybe I will luck into an oceanfront unit sometime.  Rick and I still adore Shearwater, but maybe a few nights before a two-week stay at Shearwater, just to see how nice it is.

I saw a debate on TUG a while back, where a few people were saying the Shell Kauai resort was not any better than Pono Kai, and the fees were very high for Shell.  I think Pono Kai is wonderful, and we bought a week there to use in odd years, so we are happy to own it, but I would bet the Shell is Marriott quality, as the Shell owners were arguing.  I don't know why people wanted to argue it.  If you don't see the units' interiors, you cannot know.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 25, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you want more info, we can talk again.   I enjoyed our visit.



I did too!

And now another small system to learn about. I love the locations - SF, San Antonio, Kauai - WOW! 

I was just getting ready to start learning about BlueGreen so maybe I should compare the two. 

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2011)

We don't own Bluegreen, but I have also considered it.  I think I have a mindblock on learning more systems.   I don't seem to comprehend anything people have said about it.  Wyndham is easy to understand, except the housekeeping fees.  

Shell is easy to get, and they have housekeeping fees, but more than enough for our ownership.  Over 6K in points, you get four housekeeping credits.  That's a lot for so few points.  I use some in RCI Points, so no housekeeping for those, unless I misunderstood something I read.  

Their transaction fees are weird.  It's one transaction fee no matter how many reservations you make in one day with a Shell guide.  So if you make 5 reservations, it's one transaction fee.  I didn't know that until a few days ago.  

Bluegreen has resorts in Hilton Head, a place we would love to go again and again.  They also have The Fountains, which is a gorgeous resort.  I would like to stay at Big Cedar sometime, and Hershey, too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 26, 2011)

My cost is 20 cents per point, give or take.  A studio in Napa during prime season, summer, is 3,250 points ($650).  A 3 bedroom at Peacock Suites in Anaheim during prime season is 3,900 points ($780), and a one bedroom is 2,550 ($510). A Paniolo Greens on BI, 2 bedroom (all are 2 bedroom) is 4,250 ($850). A one bedroom at Suites of Fisherman's Wharf is 5,150 ($1,030), a 2 bedroom is 6,450 $1,290).  That's the only two bedroom I know of in SF.  The Donatello studios are 5,150 ($1,030).   

None of those costs are high.  No exchange fees, just $25 transaction fees after the first two, which are free.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 26, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> 1. Never did I say Powell Place is Shell. It's an exchange from SFX.
> 
> My confusion was Shell has several properties in SFO Nob Hill NOT being one of them - was confused how it came into the mix in a discussion on Shell
> 
> ...


 
In a latter post you used 20 cents, looking at a 6000 point membership on ebay it's quoted at $ 1,340 annually, IMHO it appears to expensive to use as a trader in RCI /II so the real question WAS.

*Are the destinations available through Shell's internal trading desirable enough and so difficult to trade into to warrant an indefinite annual obligation of $ 1300 + in maintenance fees ?*

That being said you have posted experiences more creative than most in getting out of timeshares that no longer fit your needs


----------



## chellej (Jun 26, 2011)

Rent_Share said:


> In a latter post you used 20 cents, looking at a 6000 point membership on ebay it's quoted at $ 1,340 annually, IMHO it appears to expensive to use as a trader in RCI /II so the real question WAS.
> 
> *Are the destinations available through Shell's internal trading desirable enough and so difficult to trade into to warrant an indefinite annual obligation of $ 1300 + in maintenance fees ?*
> 
> That being said you have posted experiences more creative than most in getting out of timeshares that no longer fit your needs



Trades with RCI are a set number of points depending on season and size.  A red 2 bedroom is 4500 points, 1 bedroom 3500, studio 2500.  They also have last minute with RCI for 700 points.  Your membership also includes both RCI weeks and Points.

For booking with shell, since you can reserve a week or days and the days of the week vary in points I have found them useful as filler days on the front and back of regular weeks.  Also if you travel off season, they seem to be generous with unit upgrades for owners.  Last year at beachboy I reserved a 1 bedroom for a few days before and after my week and was upgraded each time to a 2 bedroom.  The furniture and finishes are lovely and I would gladly stay here over the Marriott or Westin - Much smaller and friendlier.  Furnishings are much nicer than Pahio Beach Club or Shearwater.  Access to coconut grove, resturant on site...we love it.


----------



## Rumpled (Jul 26, 2011)

Going back to the original post.
We own SVC and have stayed at Vino Bello four years in a row.
We've always stayed in a studio, and they all have washer/dryer.
The studio is fine for us, and even when we bring the daughter.

You say your son was upgraded, even in a studio they would have had w/d (albeit a small one).
Best part of the upgrade would be a more equipped kitchen than kitchenette.
Good on the upgrade, though.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 2, 2011)

*SVC - Various Clubs*

SVC breaks itself into several different clubs and your fees and ability to book between 9 and 12 months out depends on which club you own.  Main clubs are West/California, Arizona and Hawaii.  You can book between 9 and 12 months out only in your home club.

Vino Belo is part of the California/West club.  SVC fees are pretty high (and hence the points sell cheap resale) but they also do limited maid service every day (at least the California club)- new towels and make your bed with existing linen - empty trash.

We own 15,500 points in the California club and our 2011 fees are $2885 this year.  To give you perspective, 9000 points will give you a two bedroom for a week at Vino Bello in highest season.  The fee formula is a little complex.  It's $xxx for he first yyy points and then so much a point beyond that (first yyy the most expensive).  Can't remember the specifics.

I own in a lot of places and the SVC rules are some of the most complex of anyone.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 2, 2011)

> We own 15,500 points in the California club and our 2011 fees are $2885 this year. To give you perspective, 9000 points will give you a two bedroom for a week at Vino Bello in highest season. The fee formula is a little complex. It's $xxx for he first yyy points and then so much a point beyond that (first yyy the most expensive). Can't remember the specifics.



California Club:

$320.63 for the first 1,350 points
$151 for the RCI membership (that's high!)
0.1641 for additional points over 1,350

I cannot imagine needing a prime season 2 bed at Vino Bello.  I hope I never need one.  Weeknights are so much cheaper with Shell, and we can do that for California trips.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 2, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Weeknights are so much cheaper with Shell, and we can do that for California trips.



Very true that weeknights are much cheaper.  We stayed 3 weekday nights in May at the New Hampshire resort for a grand total of 300 points.

However...some of us still work and can't always do week days!


----------

